# Je manque de stockage alors qu'il est vide ou presque



## kenzim (11 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye de copier des documents dans mon Cloud via mon PC. 
Lorsque je regarde dans mon Iphone j'utilise 100 Go sur les 2TO que j'ai de dispo.
Pourtant sur mon PC lorsque je colle des documents dans mon dossiers Icloud, il me dit qu'il me manque de la place. 

Vous savez pourquoi ? 

Merci


----------



## guill_lyon (12 Décembre 2018)

Une capture écran pourrait aider à comprendre la situation. pour information, la taille limite de chaque fichier est de 50Go.

Est-ce bien le même compte iCloud configuré ?


----------



## kenzim (12 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour et merci pour votre réponse.

En effet, il s'agit bien du même compte Icloud.
Il y'a 9 dossiers à copier sur Icloud Drive et l’ensemble pèse un peu plus de 31 Go donc à priori :

- il y'a assez d'espace dans mon Cloud
- l'ensemble pèse moins de 50 Go

Voici les copies d'écran. 
Merci encore.


----------



## guill_lyon (12 Décembre 2018)

Visiblement les utilisateurs de Windows rencontrent régulièrement des soucis avec iCloud.
Tu peux nous faire une capture du message d'erreur ?


----------



## kenzim (12 Décembre 2018)

Bien-sûr
Le voici :


----------



## kenzim (12 Décembre 2018)

Je précise aussi avoir 520 Go de libre sur mes disques PC.


----------



## guill_lyon (12 Décembre 2018)

kenzim a dit:


> Je précise aussi avoir 520 Go de libre sur mes disques PC.



C’est ce que j’allais demander. Je ne comprends pas alors :/


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2018)

@kenzim
Si tu as fait la dernière mise à jour de Windows 10 du mois d'octobre 2018, il y a bien un bug avec iCloud de la part de Microsoft qui n'a pas encore résolu le problème étant donné qu'il y en a encore. Par contre Apple permet de télécharger une version corrigée ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204283 ...et oui ce sera bien un fichier .exe _(exécutable)_.


----------

